# Interesting Doors ................. Photo Blog



## DanYo

Saw this photo and am inspired to share with my lumber BUDS.

As Lumberjocks we all have an interest wooden objects .

So how about a page designated to interesting doors?

Here is one or 2 to start the ball rolling.


----------



## lew

Wonder how old this is, Dan?

An LJ named Suliman builds doors. I think he is from Syria.


----------



## helluvawreck

I would think this is fairly old but it sure seams to be in great shape.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## Bonka

Here is one in our back yard


----------



## sras

Here is a fun one…


----------



## Underdog

I like that door Dan'um . Where was the photo taken?


----------



## redSLED

I predict this will be a good thread.


----------



## redSLED

Find an old door and put the Home Depot 'lattice fence' stuff in the top panel to make this:


----------



## redSLED

Here's an easy half-day door project.


----------



## derosa

I'm betting that first door isn't all that old, I've seen others like it while wandering the Mediterranean; doors that looked right out of medieval times and earlier that were only 30-50 years old. It could be 1-200 years old or just a couple decades, the wall surrounding it seem to have been recently plastered. Course being Egyptian and not having a full pic it could also be part of a museum collection.


----------



## Underdog

I thought it was Eyptian at first too. But upon looking closer, it looks African. But Dan'um didn't say… Hence the question….


----------



## DanYo

Not sure where door photo came from. The photo was not labeled. Found it. Grabbed it and here-tis.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Jim Jakosh

That looks to be the door to a Pyramid in Egypt!!


----------



## rdlaurance

This is a wonderful door in Gamla Stan (the old city) Stockholm which is a treasure trove of wonderful 300-400 year old doors.


----------



## Airspeed

I got one of those too!

This ain't a door but close enough!


----------



## rdlaurance

Another cool great antique from Gamla Stan….










... and a few others if interested in these very 'old' doors @ 
" http://fetadraken.blogspot.se/2012/07/dorrar-i-gamla-stan.html"


----------



## Grumpy

Great idea Danny Boy


----------



## 33706




----------



## Airspeed

Poopiekat, that really is an interesting door(s), probably the strangest because we all know people are strange.


----------



## redryder

I haven't seen anyone make better doors than this guy.......................


----------



## ScaleShipWright

Here's an easy half-day door project.

Bilbo Baggins'???


----------



## vipond33




----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## 33706

The Gates of Hell by August Rodan. Cast in bronze from sculpture.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kdc68




----------



## vipond33

kdc68: some sharp stuff there - can you identify the last location? Mine's from Dublin.
gene


----------



## kdc68

*vipond33*...Seoul, South Korea


----------



## kdc68

Pristina, Kosovo


----------



## DanYo




----------



## OnlyJustME




----------



## kdc68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kdc68

v
v


----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## Underdog




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kdc68




----------



## kdc68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kdc68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kdc68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kdc68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Underdog




----------



## joeyinsouthaustin

If you can't see the door try here.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## kdc68




----------



## BalloonGuy




----------



## Underdog




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kdc68




----------



## kdc68




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kdc68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## BalloonGuy

West Chamber doors of the Nebraska State Capitol.


----------



## BalloonGuy

East Chamber doors of the Nebraska State Capitol.

The doors to the East Chamber, designed by Lee Lawrie and executed by Keats Lorenz of Lincoln, are a product of master craftsmanship. The doors weigh more than 750 pounds (340 kg) each, and took Lorenz more than six months to carve. They commemorate the cultural contributions of Plains Indians.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kdc68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Timbo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## kdc68




----------



## kdc68




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kdc68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## Underdog




----------



## Underdog




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Handtooler

Interesting forum topic!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kdc68




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## kdc68




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## kdc68




----------



## kdc68




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DKV




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

http://www.flixxy.com/high-tech-car-door.htm

The mind boggles


----------



## wormil

My daughter has been wanting a TARDIS door and that is a sweet one DKV.


----------



## jusfine

Great topic! Some beautiful examples, my favorite is still the Greene & Greene doors at the Gamble House in Pasadena. Took this about 3 years ago, built over 100 years ago!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## exelectrician

Back streets of Alexandria Egypt


----------



## jamesdmccaleb

This are some best collection of old doors, i can't believe is it available in the era..


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Gabriel852

How nice the design for your door. I like you design.But if you want to know some quality design steps,you can visit this sites


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Handtooler

Grumpy, Where is this last on located, Europe I suppose? And the Large Gates/Doors opened to allow a team ans carriage to exit/enter? Beautiful. And all previously posted shots have been most interesting, as the title says.


----------



## Grumpy

Don't know Russell but that would be my guess as well.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## doordude

I wonder if it's a smooth operator?


----------



## tomd




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## EPJartisan




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## KnickKnack




----------



## KnickKnack




----------



## KnickKnack




----------



## KnickKnack




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## distrbd




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## sras

The abandonded Coco Palms hotel on Kauai


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## KnickKnack




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## KnickKnack




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## KnickKnack




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Is that the "Little Woman" Door?


----------



## Grumpy

I would like to see the bloke who comes through the big door. LOL


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Me too! Hope he is in a good mood ;-)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## jayden

really classic door. Now checked out this one


----------



## Grumpy

=lightning%20ridge&filters[primary]=images&sort=1&o=85]http://media.photobucket.com/user/Roz-in-oz/media/road%20trip%20Easter%202009/Picture246.jpg.html?filters[term]=lightning%20ridge&filters[primary]=images&sort=1&o=85


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## JGM0658




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Underdog

Here's one I've been looking for:










Heartwood Carving Owner did this door on his CNC Router


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## leeman

Is it really an ancient doors or a prototype to add unique designs of the structure? Anyway, my type of doors are those contemporary one like the photos from this portfolio http://caldwells.com/interior-doors/contemporary-doors still a modern design doors for me.


----------



## Texcaster

Doors & Gates From Range View


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

Pretty Trap *Door* spider


----------



## MalcolmLaurel

This is the door of a now unused community chapel for the group camps on Lake Kanawauke in Harriman State Park (NY), photographed when I stopped by on a hike a few years ago.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

That's a ripper Danny Boy


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

*Port Denaru Fiji. *

*Doors captured on a recent trip.*


----------



## madts

Very Cool Grumpy. I can't believe you are as bad ass as your name indicates.


----------



## Grumpy

Don't you believe it madts. LOL








The 'Book House' Saint Petersburg.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

that's a neat door. unique idea.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Handtooler

Grumpy, Absolutely beautiful! Is it possibly from Greece? I saw some similar when I was there in 1963-64.


----------



## basswood

This is a closeup of one of the arched-top pocket doors I built. Not as impressive as most of the doors in this thread, but fun to do, in any case.


----------



## Grumpy

Russell, sorry I don't know where the door is from but as you say it is a nice one.


----------



## Grumpy

Nice work Basswood. very impressive.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

What's behind the green door? Sound familiar?


----------



## Grumpy

Might be a Leprechaun Topamax. Nasty little critters. LOL
.
.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TheGermanJoiner

Pic in the newest fine homebuilding magazine


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

Topa, it's that Ivory Soap gal! Do I get a cookie or something?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

You should. I have been wondering whose behind the Green Door ever since the question was asked in a song 30+ years ago ;-)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## CFrye

Hand tool addiction?


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Looks like more trouble than it is worth behind the Green Door now!! Don't need any of those diseases at out house ;-)


----------



## Dark_Lightning

I just remember the scandal at Ivory Soap, back when I used to read the newspaper. Someone told me about this; I don't watch porn flicks, so all I remember is the soap bubble.


----------



## Grumpy

Interesting!
Back to doors.
But seeing St Patrick's day is approaching


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## BJODay

How about some Dublin "Georgian" doors for St Paddy's day.




































BJ


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Dark_Lightning

Looks like the doorway to Hell, Dan'um.


----------



## Grumpy

Dan Dan the Devil Man. LOL


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Handtooler

Boy-O-Boy, Do I ever like those doors. Thanks for sharing. Do you know where they are located?


----------



## Grumpy

World wide Handtooler


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## LeTurbo

Is it cheating to show one of my own? I've never posted this on LJ because, well, it's not real wood. Just a mish-mash of old MDF shelves, chipboard partitions and other man-made boards recycled on the premises and held together with pine framework. It's in an art studio, and it's the secret door to the store room.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## sras

To appreciate the door, you need some perspective


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## timbertailor

> I thought it was Eyptian at first too. But upon looking closer, it looks African. But Dan um didn t say… Hence the question….
> 
> - Underdog


Looks African to me. This photo was taken by me during my visit to the Smithsonian exhibit in 2009.
Just for your information kinda thing. Many of the artifacts were made from wood, ivory, bone, and bronze.

The inscription read, "Wealthy and powerful individuals in the northern Senufo region commissioned carved doors as symbols of prestige. The relief-carved motifs are associated with the beliefs in the powers of divination, nature spirits and the supernatural held by members of Poro, ..............

The designs are from the scarification process they go through.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Handtooler

Grumpy, Mahogany carved in Mexico? Beautiful!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## smokie

One of the LJ's projects. I thought it was cool.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## exelectrician

Trap door spider taken at Thula Thula game park South Africa, has a nasty bite!


----------



## EmmettE

Floral Fantasy Room Doors @ The Madonna Inn - San Luis Obispo, California (aka "The Happiest Place in America" - no joke!)


----------



## EmmettE

Floral Fantasy Room Doors @ The Madonna Inn - San Luis Obispo, California (aka "The Happiest Place in America" - no joke!)


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## sras

I don't know why, but #511 is really interesting. I think it is the concept of the door being an element in a larger design…


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Bonka

Iron Door: SoHo NYC


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Bonka




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

> - Gerald Thompson


whole lot of cool going on here.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## GerryB

Wow! Very interesting. Where please are these from?


----------



## rantingrich

By far this is the most interesting door I have ever seen. Please follow the link to see the mechanics in actions

http://hacknmod.com/hack/superb-mechanical-iris-steam-punk-door/


----------



## rantingrich

Here's another one of my favorites


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo

> By far this is the most interesting door I have ever seen. Please follow the link to see the mechanics in actions
> 
> http://hacknmod.com/hack/superb-mechanical-iris-steam-punk-door/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - rantingrich


*very cool*


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

I think this was taken in Russia somewhere. Wonder where it leads to, how deep the tunnel goes or is there a big room inside? Perhaps a basement to a house? Doesn't look like an old mine. Stolen from this dudes photo blog.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Yonak

> - Dan um Style


Somehow this reminds me of Maxwell Smart.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Dan um Style


Many years ago, I worked at a place where I had to pass through 6 doors to get from my office to the work area. I used to whistle the "Get Smart" theme music as I walked. It was only a distance of maybe 50 feet. Strange building.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo

Doors of time, Chaco Culture National Historic Park, New Mexico, 2007
There are more than 30 ancient structures, built by long vanished peoples around 1,000 years ago, at Chaco. They hold hundreds of empty rooms, each of them connected by doors going in and out. Looking through them felt like looking back into time itself. These rooms are all open to the sky - there are no roofs. Yet because of the angle of the light, the play of light and shadow varies from space to space. We are looking through the doors of four connecting rooms here, and the colors change as we move through time and space. The wall of the brightest room, bathed in direct sunlight, is at the very back of image - drawing us towards it with its golden warmth.
http://www.pbase.com/pnd1/doors&page=2
Very cool website


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## daddywoofdawg

here's some doors


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

One from Karson
.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Handtooler

Grumpy, I really like that solid wooden brown door. I had one carved both sides constructed both sides that I purchased in Mexico in 1978. used it in two different homes and now my daughter and her husband are still using it today in their home in VA.. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Grumpy

Glad you liked it Russell
.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Yonak

> - Dan um Style


Please just don't tell me what's oozing out beneath that door !


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Handtooler

Very European!


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## sras

I saw post #630 and thought "I know that door". It took a minute but I was right!

It's a LumberJocks door !!!


----------



## oldnovice

One of my favorites even though it is not made of wood!










The *Rodin Gates Of Hell* sculpture.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Bonka




----------



## DanYo




----------



## littlecope




----------



## DanYo




----------



## TheTurtleCarpenter

Great thread ! Lots of ideas here


----------



## Yonak




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## BigYin

The Brewers Arms Pub - Berwick on tweed - UK


The Old Blacksmiths Shop, Ford Village - UK


----------



## Dark_Lightning

> - Dan um Style


ZAP Comix Eye Warrior!


----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Taken on our recent holiday in Asia
.


----------



## mtnwalton

These are doors that we built for a video production. Doors are 12" thick, 7' x 11'. Foam structure with cedar on all exterior surfaces. Doors were built in a warehouse with the other walls of the set and transported on site for assembly and shoot. Weight about 100 lbs each.


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

Taken on the island of Mykonos
.







7


----------



## builtinbkyn

Here's one I built that was modeled after the original entrance to my house. The original entrance was 100 years old and in very poor condition. The door, frame structure, trim and archway had been painted dozens of times thru the years and then neglected.










After initially stripping all of the layers of paint from one section and then attempting to patch and repair it, I felt reconstructing it from scratch was the better course of action. There was just too much dry rot to repair. I should do a project thread on this.


----------



## Grumpy

Will watch your project with interest Bill.


----------



## builtinbkyn

I better get on it then LOL


> Will watch your project with interest Bill.
> 
> - Grumpy


----------



## builtinbkyn

Grumpy, I posted the entrance as a blog, in case you're looking for it.


----------



## Grumpy

Thanks Bill


----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## DanYo




----------



## DanYo




----------



## Grumpy

I took this one in Pompeii last year. the do is obviously not original.


----------



## littlecope

North End, Boston, Massachusetts…


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy

A door found in Mykonos Greece a few months ago
.


----------



## Luthierman

Here is a weird one I made for a client. Likely destined for failure, but hey, they want what they want. I am not a big fan of intermixing wood species that are on the extreme end of the spectrum. Looks cool though.


----------



## Grumpy

A unique one Jesse. Well made.


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## 000




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## JohnMcClure

Had never seen this thread before, glad you resurrected it. Some pretty neat doors.
Eastern cultures seem to have put a lot more emphasis on decorating doors (engravings, reliefs, etc)...


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

What I want to replace the horribly made front door to my house with.


----------



## MPython

Michaelangelo's "Gates of Paradise," the Baptistry, Florence Italy, bronze, cast from wood carvings.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns

El Maestro, Antoni Gaudi


----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## Grumpy




----------



## EarlS

Thorsen House - Greene and Greene










Gamble House - G&G


----------



## LeeRoyMan




----------



## pottz

> Thorsen House - Greene and Greene
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gamble House - G&G
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - EarlS


ive been to the gamble a must see for g&g fans.


----------



## Grumpy




----------

